# Boston



## Velka (Apr 15, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with all those in, or who have loved ones in, Boston. Looking at the pictures it's hard to even comprehend it is the same street I walked a few weeks ago.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 15, 2013)

I live in Massachusetts, so this isn't happening far from home as 9/11 was not. I don't understand how anyone can commit such an evil act. Thoughts and prayers go to the victims and loved ones, as you said, Velka.


----------



## Devora (Apr 15, 2013)

I heard about it too. Some news stations are saying it was a terrorist attack.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 15, 2013)

Even before I saw the footage (my wife told me over the phone), that was the only conclusion I could draw. When 9/11 first happened, there were those moments in which my coworkers and I were asking if the place crash could have been accidental. This time around, I was quick to dismiss such a thought.

Two bombs across the street from each other - shotgun pellets to make sure people get torn apart even if they're not close enough to be killed by the blast - organized with the intent to cause pain, random deaths, fear and panic… yeah, terrorism.


----------



## Jess A (Apr 15, 2013)

I really question the human race at times like this. How awful.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 15, 2013)

I find it surprising that not everyone called this _Terrorism_ right away, because when bombs are planted to kill and mutilate as many people as possible, there is really no other word to describe it.

Why they would want to do this at an International sporting event where children were present, is difficult to understand. I believe that it was done by some lone wolf anarchist like the Atlanta explosion of 1996, because to me it does not seem like the work of an organization.

I remember very well my pain and despair after the bombings of Madrid in 2004, crying as I imagined that my friends there had been blown to pieces... I know how the people in Boston must be feeling now, so my best wishes go for everyone affected by this terrorist attack.


----------



## Jess A (Apr 16, 2013)

Terrorism seeks to make a statement. That's why they would pick an international sporting event, which will be on a lot of news stations already, where spectators and children are present. Not only is it likely to be filmed and shown on TV, but the media will report it and hound the story and make it even more public - which is what they want. Problem is, the media and authorities can't make a claim of definite terrorism without evidence so they have to look at every angle (not that it stops some media outlets). Even if it seems obvious what it is (which at this point it does seem obvious it was terrorism). I agree it's hard to understand the mentality to want to kill. Very hard.


----------



## tlbodine (Apr 16, 2013)

The unfortunate thing is that "terrorism" has certain connotations that are really not helpful to a situation like this.  People are scared, and uncertain, and during times like that, fingers start getting pointed and assumptions made.  When you say "Terrorist" in many communities, people are going to assume you mean "Muslim."  I don't know how many people today on Facebook immediately tried to connect this to Al Qaeda despite the lack of evidence.  Or, of course, my paranoid mother, who called up today to suggest that I develop an "exit strategy" (I live in New Mexico, for the record) in case anything else happened -- insinuating that this was perpetrated by North Korea.  

When people get scared, they say unfortunate things.  

An act of terror, certainly.  A pointless act of violence against innocent people.  Something our country will need to take the time to heal from, and something that has changed the lives of many people forever.  But I do wish that people would take a second to focus on caring for the people affected, rather than offering wild speculation about who might have done it...

((Not aiming that at anyone here -- you're all quite level-headed.  I'm just still frustrated at some of the truly stupid thing I've seen and heard today))


----------



## Chilari (Apr 16, 2013)

I think we're all horrified and saddened by these events. It chills me to think that there are people in the world capable of such acts, but as some of the footage following the explosions shows, there are people whose first instinct was to run towards the explosions and help those who were hurt, and for that I am thankful.

I have been following coverage on the BBC and was impressed at all times by the caution the reporters had in speculating. They were initially not even calling the explosions bombs; they were careful not to call it a terrorist attack initially, and they pointed out that while many considered Al-Qaida as a suspect, evidence supported no conclusion - and experience with regard the Norway bombings demonstrated that a domestic source was possible too.

I feel rather powerless. I want to do something to help those suffering and those seeking to put together what happened and why, but on the other side of the world and with my own responsibilities there's not really anything I can do. It's frustrating to feel so useless at such a time.


----------



## Jess A (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes - if the media jumps to conclusions then heads roll in the office and outside. You don't want to be the first outlet to report it - and it turns out you are wrong. Imagine how many people that can hurt, and how it can hurt the outlet's reputation.

@tlbodine:

Edit:



tlbodine said:


> ((Not aiming that at anyone here -- you're all quite level-headed.  I'm just still frustrated at some of the truly stupid thing I've seen and heard today))



Nonetheless I must comment here to clarify a few things 

On speculating who did it/causes/etc - who is to say that those speculating do not care about those affected? People are angry, and they have a right to ask questions, particularly those affected. It doesn't make them callous. People react in different ways. I don't know if that's what you meant, but in case it was, I had to address it. To be frankly honest, this entire board isn't being 'helpful' either. Are we physically assisting those affected? No - we're expressing our horror and we're talking about what might have happened. And there's nothing wrong with that. It's just a pity many of us live far away and in other countries and can't assist. 

Yes, the word 'terrorism' carries connotations. But if it's a logical possibility, then it's a logical question to ask. I'm sure we will find out sooner or later what happened. 

What _is_ wrong is people making wild assumptions purely to point blame at a community, ethnicity, religion or minority, and making statements they insist are true without proof. Creating hate and spreading it. It doesn't take long for that hate and blame to start circulating around social media. I assume that's what you're commenting against, but I had to clarify.


----------



## OGone (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm just sickened to be honest. I feel there's more evil on this planet than there is good. Regardless of ethnicity/motivations/religions whoever did it is sick to be able to even contemplate doing something like they did. I also hate the accusations, the theories and all the bullshit that surrounds the internet whenever there is one of these disasters. Social media websites should just be shut down because the vast majority of the population are clueless and don't even deserve to speak, after something like this happens it manages to annoy me that little bit more. "RT for one prayer"... ignorant loons.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 16, 2013)

I only just heard about this.  You have the UK's sympathy.  It reminds me of the when we heard about the July bombings in London, and we worried for my uncle who used the underground to comute.  A sporting event, its just...man, this writer has no words to describe it.  I don't know who did this, and while there are families grieving I don't much care.  They may think they are making a statement, its nothing of the sort, this is just unbridled, animosity-stoking hate.


----------



## tlbodine (Apr 16, 2013)

Jess A said:


> What _is_ wrong is people making wild assumptions purely to point blame at a community, ethnicity, religion or minority, and making statements they insist are true without proof. Creating hate and spreading it. It doesn't take long for that hate and blame to start circulating around social media. I assume that's what you're commenting against, but I had to clarify.



Right.  This is what I meant.  Obviously, people can process tragedies in whatever way they need to.  But knee-jerk bigotry isn't helping anyone. Nor does hiding away in a bunker awaiting the inevitable nuclear winter, though don't tell that to my mom.


----------



## Velka (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Jess A (Apr 17, 2013)

OGone said:


> Social media websites should just be shut down because the vast majority of the population are clueless and don't even deserve to speak, after something like this happens it manages to annoy me that little bit more. "RT for one prayer"... ignorant loons.



What do you mean? Do you mean the candlestick pictures that go around asking for 'likes' on Facebook ('like' to offer a prayer')? While much of the time the intentions are good, I have this pessimistic sense that some are to accumulate page likes - you can sell a page afterwards. I've clearly lost faith in some people with that comment. Other scams that go around say a penny will be donated with every 'like'. Social networking brings out some monsters.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought I share this...
From Indexed the entry to April 16th.





There is a lot of good in this world in a lot of unexpected places...


----------



## tlbodine (Apr 17, 2013)

I saw an interesting quote about this earlier today and now I can't for the life of me remember where I saw it so I can credit it properly.  But it was basically, the reason why violence and hatred makes the news is that our default state is love & support.  So the violence is newsworthy only because it's so rare.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 22, 2013)

The sad part is that the victims are so innocent. My wife showed me the pictures the other day and it's really hard to look at the faces of these people. They look like decent people that you wish you got a chance to meet. Such a senseless waste of life. All I care about the killers is that one is dead and one is caught and whether he's imprisoned, killed, tortured illegally… none of that matters. I won't waste hate or pity or wonder on either of them.

It's the victims that deserve to be remembered and honored. They didn't do anything particularly honorable in the sense that they died for nothing. They deserve to be honored simply because they were good people, and it's a shame that the world has four less people like them in it. Whatever hopes and dreams they had were taken from them, and all there is to do is keep thoughts and prayers with them and their loved ones.

Anyway, the pictures are wonderful, but hard to look at when you consider the reality of the fate of the person you are looking at. If you'd rather not see, spoiler tags keep it optional.



Spoiler: names and faces









Krystle Campbell




​





Lu Lingzi




​





Martin Richard




​





Sean Collier​


----------

